# Windows 7 dskchk consistency check every restart



## rre123 (Oct 12, 2009)

I recently started having to go through a consistency test every time I restart and I do not know why. I recently had to do a HD warranty replacement because the other one was developing bad sectors. Is something wrong with my replacement drive?

This is the log:

```
Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is Local Drive.


One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk.                         

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
  198144 file records processed.                                          File verification completed.
  93 large file records processed.                                      0 bad file records processed.                                        0 EA records processed.                                              44 reparse records processed.                                       CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
  244124 index entries processed.                                         Index verification completed.
  0 unindexed files scanned.                                           0 unindexed files recovered.                                       CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
  198144 file SDs/SIDs processed.                                         Cleaning up 21 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 21 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 21 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
  22991 data files processed.                                            CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
  37656776 USN bytes processed.                                             Usn Journal verification completed.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

  51424031 KB total disk space.
  36500432 KB in 171193 files.
     85716 KB in 22992 indexes.
         0 KB in bad sectors.
    302867 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
  14535016 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
  12856007 total allocation units on disk.
   3633754 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 06 03 00 95 f6 02 00 60 38 05 00 00 00 00 00  ........`8......
6a 02 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  j...,...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.
```


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try this http://www.d-a-l.com/help/windows-7-help/67065-disk-consistency-check-every-startup.html


----------



## rre123 (Oct 12, 2009)

I typed in fsutil dirty query c: and it said that my drive is not dirty. Should I continue with the other steps?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you may want to diable it for now you can renable it later if you need to 
http://www.tomstricks.com/how-to-di...diskchkdsk-utility-at-windows-vista-start-up/


----------



## rre123 (Oct 12, 2009)

According to that article, my computer may have not shut down properly, which I do not know why that is happening. Is there a way for me to know why that is the case?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you can look in eventviewer http://www.computerperformance.co.uk/vista/vista_event_viewer.htm


----------



## rre123 (Oct 12, 2009)

So, I have been looking in there and I discovered a lot of these

"An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk2\DR6 during a paging operation."

"The file system structure on the disk is corrupt and unusable. Please run the chkdsk utility on the volume C:."

and I have seen one of these 
"The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR2."

Anyone know what these all mean?


----------

